
DigitalOcean Teams Up with Bitnami, Install Over 100 Web Apps with a Few Clicks - mitchwainer
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/11/digitalocean-teams-up-with-bitnami-now-lets-you-install-over-100-web-apps-with-a-few-clicks/
======
jsamuel
Though ServerPilot focuses more on ongoing server management (e.g. updates,
control panel, monitoring, support) for DigitalOcean servers rather than one-
click installers, there is now a one-click WordPress installer.

[https://serverpilot.io/blog/2015/07/22/one-click-
wordpress-a...](https://serverpilot.io/blog/2015/07/22/one-click-wordpress-
and-automatic-serverpilot-installer.html)

------
manishsharan
I like Bitnami and I am a big fan. However, when deploying Jboss, Glassfish
and Tomcat application servers from Bitnami onto AWS, I have found that you
need to configure the application server specs based on the specs of your host
EC2 -- I ended up creating custom images for each type of EC2 in my inventory
for these application servers.

~~~
irishcoffee
Slightly OT but I'm curious: do you like jboss and glassfish? I've used both
pretty extensively, and am not a big fan of either one. Could have been user
error though, not application error.

~~~
manishsharan
Like may be too strong a word to use. But if you are doing EJB and MDBs, then
they both are the only options , unless you go the weblogic/websphere route. I
would not touch either with a 20 foot pole for a non-ejb application with no
session replication requirements.

------
zimbatm
[https://www.vultr.com/](https://www.vultr.com/) is like DO except it allows
arbitrary ISO and iPXE. No need to wait on DigitalOcean for them to provide
your OS. They also have IPv6, private IPs and more locations. And it's a bit
cheaper.

------
sytse
The Bitnami images for GitLab are impossible to upgrade automatically and are
a worse experience than our Omnibus packages. I hope Bitnami addresses this
soon.

------
res0nat0r
This has been available on AWS also:
[https://aws.amazon.com/marketplace/search/results/ref=srh_na...](https://aws.amazon.com/marketplace/search/results/ref=srh_navgno_search_box?page=1&searchTerms=bitnami)

~~~
Uffizi
A few months ago I noticed there was not a novice user step-by-step guide for
installing WordPress on AWS, so I threw together
[https://howtoinstallonaws.com](https://howtoinstallonaws.com). Bitnami really
makes it quite painless.

~~~
jeffbarr
That's cool but your https comes back as untrusted.

------
erlend_sh
> DigitalOcean users get two free months of Bitnami access.

Uh, I don't really understand what "Bitnami access" constitutes. Once I've
done the install, I don't really need Bitnami for anything more, right?
_right?_ Does that mean everyone who wants to do a Bitnami-powered install
should hurry up and do it now, before they have to pay to get access to the
Bitnami installer?

~~~
ridruejo
The reporter got it wrong, it is the other way around. The Bitnami launchpad
is completely free

------
tobbyb
Flockport provides something similar but with containers
[https://www.flockport.com/store](https://www.flockport.com/store) We have a
fledgling app store with over 30 apps that can be deployed on any Linux server
in minutes. It's completely free.

The advantage with using containers as opposed to VMs is containers are
portable so you are not stuck to any server or cloud provider. Your apps are
portable, and cloning, snapshots and backups become simpler.

The advantage of using LXC is the entire stack can be in one container and the
environment is more like an OS that users are familiar with. Users can use the
flockport utility to pull the app and then directly get to the App dashboard,
without all the installation and configuration hassles of a typical stack. And
Flockport apps should work with nspawn and other container managers.

------
justinator
Please add Dada Mail [0] to your DO offerings. It's already available on the
Mojo Marketplace, Softaculous, Installtron, etc,

It comes bundled with a CLI installer, which would be trivial to utilize when
automating the install process.

[0] [http://dadamailproject.com](http://dadamailproject.com)

~~~
prydonius
Bitnami runs a monthly contest[0] where you can vote for your favourite
application to be packaged. I couldn't find an entry for Dada Mail, but you
can go ahead and submit it for review[1] and we can add it to the contest.

[0] [https://bitnami.com/contest](https://bitnami.com/contest)

[1]
[https://bitnami.com/contest/new_application](https://bitnami.com/contest/new_application)

~~~
justinator
I'm not really interested in a somewhat gamification for the inclusion of the
app into the lineup.

The winners are first the users, who have an easier way to install the app
(it's already given away for free) and you, which are given another solid app
to offer.

I don't really get anything by entering the app in a contest. I'm not really
interested in _contesting_ the app at all. But, to give your users more choice
on what to use? Again a total win for you.

~~~
ridruejo
We have literally hundreds of open source projects that want to be part of
Bitnami and limited resources. The contest is the best way we could come up
with to help us prioritize

------
melling
How's Wordpress on Digital Ocean? Will the $10 plan work well as a starter
site?

~~~
ohashi
Out of the box? Performance isn't great. However, it's not hard to get some
stupid fast cached performance. I wrote about it here:
[http://reviewsignal.com/blog/2014/06/25/40-million-hits-a-
da...](http://reviewsignal.com/blog/2014/06/25/40-million-hits-a-day-on-
wordpress-using-a-10-vps/)

full configs are available on github (and more updated).

There are also a lot of other companies/packages to help you setup faster
stacks that are more maintained than what I did. easyEngine or ServerPilot
being two examples.

~~~
freehunter
How many hits are you getting per day that isn't great performance? I'm
running two WP blogs each on their own $5/mo plan and it's been working great
with one notable exception: I would constantly run out of memory on my
highest-trafficked site (20 uniques per day) with WP Super Cache turned on.
When I uninstalled it, the speed went way up and the out of memory errors
disappeared.

~~~
ohashi
[https://github.com/kevinohashi/WordPressVPS](https://github.com/kevinohashi/WordPressVPS)
you can take a look at the loadtest_results folder to see. I tested a lot of
different configurations and plugins. The default LAMP stack which DO provides
starts to struggle at 10 users. While some configs were doing fine over 1000.

------
jedisct1
[https://sandstorm.io/](https://sandstorm.io/) remains the best option for
packaging webapps IMHO.

------
jtwebman
I will stick to building the machines myself. These just seem dangerous. If I
am going to use these I should just host on HostGator.

~~~
BufordTJustice
I agree, I think if you're going to deploy an application that's facing the
internet, it makes sense to take the time to roll the deployment scripts
(Salt, Ansible, etc.) and understand at some level what is getting installed,
as well as how it's configured and how what needs to be setup for security,
rather than just trusting the image.

------
chm
I don't see the Bitnami apps when I try to create a droplet. Where do I find
them?

Edit: It seems I need to register on Bitnami's website.

~~~
prydonius
You can head to
[https://digitalocean.bitnami.com/](https://digitalocean.bitnami.com/) to
launch a Bitnami app in your DigitalOcean account.

------
steeples
Wordpress is awful on DO and many things can and do break. Trust me, I've been
developing with Wordpress for over a decade, and WP on a VPS is a whole
different kettle of fish. Whether it's hardening the VPS to avoid a DDOS, or
auto-patching Ubuntu when OpenSSL gets another vulnerability. It's quite
mightmarish. DO is good for things like Gitlab and VPNs and things like that,
but good luck trying to get something bulletproof and high availability. It's
a devops nightmare. It can be achieved, but it takes some time...

~~~
TheHippo
Wordpress is awful on a self-managed VPS, this has nothing to do with DO.

~~~
bpicolo
You mean wordpress is totally fine on a self-managed VPS assuming you know how
to manage it.

Same as literally every other application?

~~~
derefr
I think the actual meaning being lost in translation here is "self-managing
things is awful"—which it is, if you are a dev and don't want to be burdened
with ops.

------
stoic
hey, looks a bit like quickinstall at hostgator

------
frik
Aren't those the guys who took over XAMPP? (portable dev LAMP for various OS
incl Windows)

~~~
ridruejo
Correct, we are the current maintainers for XAMPP. We also have our own
LAMP/WAMP/MAMP stacks

